# ¡Brindemos por Uvita en su cumpleaños!



## Tampiqueña

Querida Uvita:

Me puse lista y me quedé despierta hasta que pasara de las 12:00 para abrirte tu thread de cumpleaños, no me fuera a ganar alguien más .

Ahora sí, a lo que vine ¡Feliz Cumpleaños Uvita Linda! Mereces que la vida te colme de bendiciones porque tú eres una bendición para todos los que te rodean.

Te admiro mucho amiga mía y deseo de todo corazón que seas muy feliz.

Abrazos,
Tampi

Nota: Escogí a una oveja para abrazarte porque me acordé de la que se me escapó el otro día en todas direcciones


----------



## romarsan

Uvita preciosa, FELIZ CUMPLE.

La Uvita más dulce está de celebración y yo no quiero perderme esta fiesta por nada del mundo.

Voy a copiarme de Tampi, yo también te admiro mucho y te considero una gran mujer. Me siento muy feliz de contarte entre mis amigas.



What??? ¿A Tampi se le escapó una oveja?  

Un beso grande
Ro


----------



## Antpax

¡¡¡Muchas Felicidades Uvita!!! Me uno a todo lo dicho por las chicas, porque mejor no se puede decir (además soy un poco soso para estas cosas ).

Pues eso, un besote y que cumplas muchos más.

Para este tipo de saraos suelo traer cervecitas, pero creo que en este caso cambiaré y traeré algo más familiar. 

Saludotes

Antie


----------



## Jaén

*Heyyyyyy!!! Hoy hay fiesta!!*​ 
*Felicidades, Uvita!!!*​ 
*Traigo un amigo** para que te felicite como te mereces.* 
*(No iba yo a hacer el oso, verdad?* *)*​ 
*Que tengas un día super, rodeada de mucho cariño, de tus familiares y amigos, los "físicos", y también los virtuales, que tanto te queremos.*​ 
*Un besote, guapa!!*​ 
*Al Rano.*​


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Muchas felicidades, Uvita

​


----------



## turi

Por razones ajenas a mi voluntad no puedo escribir mas que con una mano...

Pero no va a ser obstáculo para que te de dos medios abrazos para completar uno para desearte un feliz día de tu cumpleaños Uvita "mon amour"!!!

QUE TE LO PASES DE LUJO RODEADA DE TODOS LOS TUYOS!!

Ándale, ándale!!!

t.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Un regalo para la mexicanita más bonita de todo WR - y del mundo (con permiso de Tampiqueña).

Aunque el mejor regalo es tenerte como amiga.

Besotes y abrazotes desde España.

Te mereces toda la felicidad del mundo, querida Uva-Q. 

Te queremos.


----------



## Kibramoa

Comadrita, no puedo dejar de pasar por aquí a felicitarte.  
Que cumplas muchos, muchos más. 
La fiesta apenas empieza y los amigos van llegando. 
Aquí te dejo las velitas y el pastel.
Te mando un abrazo

​


----------



## Vampiro

Un gran abrazo, Uvita.
Eres una de las personas más lindas que conozco, gran amiga además.  Me siento afortunado por eso.
Que disfrutes tu cumpleaños.
Te queremos mucho.

_


----------



## SDLX Master

*Estimada Uvita,*
*Me auno a los saludos por tu día. Pásala muy bien y que puedas celebrar muchos más. *
*Un beso,*
* Roger *​


----------



## Eugin

Querida Uvita linda! 

Que pases un día de cumpleaños muy lindo reunida de todos tus seres amados y que te consientan con todo lo que más te guste! 
De mi parte, te mando una exquisita torta de dulce de leche y unos alfajores argentinos para chuparte los dedos!! (si no, preguntale a tu comadre Anita!!!, ).

Sabes lo que te aprecio como amiga y, por eso, deseo que seas muy feliz hoy y todos los días de tu vida!! ¡Vos, más que nadie, lo tienes más que merecido!!

¡Que lo disfrutes mucho!! 
Un abrazo enorme


----------



## UVA-Q

Tampiqueña said:


> Querida Uvita:
> 
> Me puse lista y me quedé despierta hasta que pasara de las 12:00 para abrirte tu thread de cumpleaños, no me fuera a ganar alguien más .
> 
> Ahora sí, a lo que vine ¡Feliz Cumpleaños Uvita Linda! Mereces que la vida te colme de bendiciones porque tú eres una bendición para todos los que te rodean.
> 
> Te admiro mucho amiga mía y deseo de todo corazón que seas muy feliz.
> 
> Abrazos,
> Tampi
> 
> Nota: Escogí a una oveja para abrazarte porque me acordé de la que se me escapó el otro día en todas direcciones


 

Muchas, muchas, muchas, muchas, muchas, muchas, muchas gracias hermosa amiga!!!!!!!!!!!

No sabes lo que todos ustedes me han ayudado a que estos días sean mucho más tolerables, agradables, e inclusive llenos de risas!!!!!! Por mucho que mi estado de ánimo quiera resistirlo, ustedes no lo permiten y se los agradezco con todo mi corazón (como el escape de las ovejas!!! jajajajajaa!!!!)

De verdad mi niña, te agradezco de todo corazón, siempre tienes palabras hermosas y las necesarias para sacar de mi rostro y de mi corazón una sonrisa.... No encuentro forma alguna de poder retribuírtelo. 
Besotes!!!! 

PD Está genial el abrazo de la oveja!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

> Uvita preciosa, FELIZ CUMPLE.
> La Uvita más dulce está de celebración y yo no quiero perderme esta fiesta por nada del mundo.
> Voy a copiarme de Tampi, yo también te admiro mucho y te considero una gran mujer. Me siento muy feliz de contarte entre mis amigas.
> What??? ¿A Tampi se le escapó una oveja?
> Un beso grande
> Ro


 
Muchas gracias Linda Ro!!!!!!! Estoy verdaderamente agradecida con la vida por darme la oportunidad de tener amistades tan hermosas como tú. Pues sigamos con la fiestaaaa!!!!! 

Pero Roooo!!! se le escaparon muuuuchas ovejas!!!! Pero las pudo regresar al corral!! 

Pppfffff,  no sabes lo que sufrió para regresarlas a su lugar!!! 

Besos y Abrazos!!! 


> ¡¡¡Muchas Felicidades Uvita!!! Me uno a todo lo dicho por las chicas, porque mejor no se puede decir (además soy un poco soso para estas cosas ).
> 
> Pues eso, un besote y que cumplas muchos más.
> 
> Para este tipo de saraos suelo traer cervecitas, pero creo que en este caso cambiaré y traeré algo más familiar.
> 
> Saludotes
> 
> Antie


 
No Antie, no eres soso en absoluto!!! Muchas gracias por unirte al festejo!!!  Oye! Qué atinado con el vino!!!   En estos climas (Muuuyyyy lluvioso por aquí)  se antoja más que las cervecitas, pero solo en los días fríos y lluviosos, eh?

Besos y abrazos!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

No me lo van a creer, pero acabo de aprender a hacer varios "Quote" en una sola thread!!!!

Chicos voy a ver a mis hijas y regreso a la fiesta!!!!!!!!!!

Besotes!!!!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

UVA-Q said:


> No me lo van a creer, pero acabo de aprender a hacer varios "Quote" en una sola thread!!!!



Pues tendrás que explicármelo con calma que aún no me he enterado de cómo se hace (lo de los magníficos enlaces de Kibramoa ya ni intento saber)


----------



## Tampiqueña

romarsan said:


> What??? ¿A Tampi se le escapó una oveja?



Paréntesis musical:
Quise mandar una oveja bailarina en respuesta a un borrego volador que me enviaron y no se qué piqué (soy medio metepatas ) y me salió un letrero que decía "le mandó un borrego bailarín a sus chorrocientos contactos"  por más que traté de ahorcar el cable de mi computadora se escaparon varias ovejas en todas direcciones .

Fin del paréntesis musical ¡que siga la fiesta de Uvita!!!!  

Consejo: Apachurrar el cable no sirve para maldita la cosa  (bueeeeeno, algunas ovejas fueron contenidas mmmmm creo que sí sirve un poquito ).


----------



## alacant

Uvita cumple años!!!!!

Llego tarde a la fiesta, pero llego con abrazotes muy grandes para una gran amiga.

Me siento muy feliz de tenerte en mi vida!

Espero que lo habeís pasado superbien con tu familia y amigos.

Happy Birdie to you!

Fly very high, ala


----------



## romarsan

Tampiqueña said:


> Paréntesis musical:
> Quise mandar una oveja bailarina en respuesta a un borrego volador que me enviaron y no se que piqué (soy medio metepatas ) y me salió un letrero que decía "le mandó un borrego bailarín a sus chorrocientos contactos"  por más que traté de ahorcar el cable de mi computadora se escaparon varias ovejas en todas direcciones .
> 
> Fin del paréntesis musical ¡que siga la fiesta de Uvita!!!!
> 
> Consejo: Apachurrar el cable no sirve para maldita la cosa  (bueeeeeno, algunas ovejas fueron contenidas mmmmm creo que sí sirve un poquito ).



Jejeje, a la próxima a ver si pueden ser jamones y me incluyes en el envio, guapa.


----------



## UVA-Q

Jaén said:


> *Heyyyyyy!!! Hoy hay fiesta!!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Felicidades, Uvita!!!*​
> *Traigo un amigo** para que te felicite como te mereces.*
> *(No iba yo a hacer el oso, verdad?* *)*​
> *Que tengas un día super, rodeada de mucho cariño, de tus familiares y amigos, los "físicos", y también los virtuales, que tanto te queremos.*​
> *Un besote, guapa!!*​
> 
> *Al Rano.*​


 
Ranaaaa!!!! Mira que es un muy enorme honor que hayas venido por aquí en estos días!!! Muchas gracias!!!! El amigo no tienes idea de lo que me hizo reir! (Te hubieras visto mucho mejor tu!)

Muchas gracias Ranito, el cariño es mutuo!!! 

Besotes!!! 




> Muchas felicidades, Uvita
> ​


 
Muchas gracias Miguel!!! Qué gusto tenerte aquí!





> Por razones ajenas a mi voluntad no puedo escribir mas que con una mano...
> 
> Pero no va a ser obstáculo para que te de dos medios abrazos para completar uno para desearte un feliz día de tu cumpleaños Uvita "mon amour"!!!
> 
> QUE TE LO PASES DE LUJO RODEADA DE TODOS LOS TUYOS!!
> 
> Ándale, ándale!!!
> 
> t.


 
Mi amigo!! Qué hermoso detalle escribir a una sola mano!!!! Así la estoy pasando con ustedes y con mi familia DE LUJO!!!
Te mando muchos besos, y no dejes de cuidarte, ok?

Oye! Si no me avisas, no llego a la fiesta! Muchas gracias!!!!

Abrazos y besos!


----------



## UVA-Q

> Un regalo para la mexicanita más bonita de todo WR - y del mundo (con permiso de Tampiqueña).
> 
> Aunque el mejor regalo es tenerte como amiga.
> 
> Besotes y abrazotes desde España.
> 
> Te mereces toda la felicidad del mundo, querida Uva-Q.
> 
> Te queremos.


 
Ay Valeria!!! Que la amistad de ciega, eh? Muchas muchas gracias, de verdad que ustedes han sido uno de mis mejores regalos!!! 

Gracias a ustedes éste ha sido un día muuuucho mejor de lo que esperaba!!!!

Besotes! 




> Comadrita, no puedo dejar de pasar por aquí a felicitarte.
> Que cumplas muchos, muchos más.
> La fiesta apenas empieza y los amigos van llegando.
> Aquí te dejo las velitas y el pastel.
> Te mando un abrazo


 
Comadritaaaaaaaaa!!!! No tengo palabras para agradecerte!!! Fueron verdaderamente hermosos los detalles que has tenido el día de hoy!!!!! Es que te volaste la barda!!!!!! Como siempre tus imágenes geniales, las velitas me encantaron!!!

Muchos abrazos!!! 





> Un gran abrazo, Uvita.
> Eres una de las personas más lindas que conozco, gran amiga además. Me siento afortunado por eso.
> Que disfrutes tu cumpleaños.
> Te queremos mucho.


 
Pero si la afortunada soy yo!!!!! Muchas muchas gracias! Es que ya no tengo palabras chicos!! Han sido de verdad maravillosos! 

Muchos besos Nosfe!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

> *Estimada Uvita,*
> *Me auno a los saludos por tu día. Pásala muy bien y que puedas celebrar muchos más. *
> *Un beso,*
> * Roger *​


Gracias por venir Master!
Un abrazo 




> Querida Uvita linda!
> 
> Que pases un día de cumpleaños muy lindo reunida de todos tus seres amados y que te consientan con todo lo que más te guste!
> De mi parte, te mando una exquisita torta de dulce de leche y unos alfajores argentinos para chuparte los dedos!! (si no, preguntale a tu comadre Anita!!!, ).
> 
> Sabes lo que te aprecio como amiga y, por eso, deseo que seas muy feliz hoy y todos los días de tu vida!! ¡Vos, más que nadie, lo tienes más que merecido!!
> 
> ¡Que lo disfrutes mucho!!
> Un abrazo enorme


 

Gracias Ginny!!!! Oye, "podés" enviarme unos alfajores con Ana, y que  me los aviente cuando esté por llegar de regreso a casa!!!   SON VERDADERAMENTE DELICIOSOS!!!   ...  El sentimiento es mutuo Ginger, de verdad muchas gracias!

Abrazos!


----------



## UVA-Q

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UVA-Q*
> 
> 
> No me lo van a creer, pero acabo de aprender a hacer varios "Quote" en una sola thread!!!!
> 
> Pues tendrás que explicármelo con calma que aún no me he enterado de cómo se hace (lo de los magníficos enlaces de Kibramoa ya ni intento saber)


 
AAAhhhh pensé que era la única que no lo sabía!!!   Pues copias y pegas el texto y aún estando seleccionado, seleccionas el botón de "QUOTE" que está justo a la derecha del botón para insertar links.  (o en los PM justo a la derecha del botón para insertar imágenes) y listo!


----------



## UVA-Q

> Paréntesis musical:
> Quise mandar una oveja bailarina en respuesta a un borrego volador que me enviaron y no se que piqué (soy medio metepatas ) y me salió un letrero que decía "le mandó un borrego bailarín a sus chorrocientos contactos"  por más que traté de ahorcar el cable de mi computadora se escaparon varias ovejas en todas direcciones .


 
Betty es que te "veo" ahorcando el cable para que las ovejas no escapen! Me doblo de risa!!!! 



> Jejeje, a la próxima a ver si pueden ser jamones y me incluyes en el envio, guapa


 
UUUUyyyyy y si son "de pata negra" me incluyes también Betty!!!!  (¿Cómo es que se llama????? Me encanta ese jamón y siempre olvido el nombre correcto!!!)


----------



## UVA-Q

> Uvita cumple años!!!!!
> 
> Llego tarde a la fiesta, pero llego con abrazotes muy grandes para una gran amiga.
> 
> Me siento muy feliz de tenerte en mi vida!
> 
> Espero que lo habeís pasado superbien con tu familia y amigos.
> 
> Happy Birdie to you!
> 
> Fly very high, ala


 
Pero qué errada Gaviota!!! Si estamos recién comenzando la fiesta!!!!   Muchas gracias!!!! YO soy la feliz y bendecida por tenerte en mi vida!!!!

Besotes!!!


----------



## Metztli

Llego un poco tarde porque vengo desde lejos... pero queridisima amiga, te mando todo mi carino en estas l'ineas y un abrazo muy, muy fuerte!!!

Gracias por ser c'omo eres, por estar siempre ah'i y por todo lo que nos da y nos ofreces.

Un beso muy grande!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Metztli said:


> Llego un poco tarde porque vengo desde lejos... pero queridisima amiga, te mando todo mi carino en estas l'ineas y un abrazo muy, muy fuerte!!!
> 
> Gracias por ser c'omo eres, por estar siempre ah'i y por todo lo que nos da y nos ofreces.
> 
> Un beso muy grande!!!


 
Gracias a tí por estar!!!!!  Por tomarte el tiempo de escribir estando taaaan lejos y disfrutando!!!!  
Te mando muchos abrazos de regreso amiga!!! Abríguese bien, eh? un "osito" puede ayudar a dormir un poquitín más calientita! 
Besos!!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

romarsan said:


> Jejeje, a la próxima a ver si pueden ser jamones y me incluyes en el envio, guapa.





UVA-Q said:


> UUUUyyyyy y si son "de pata negra" me incluyes también Betty!!!!  (¿Cómo es que se llama????? Me encanta ese jamón y siempre olvido el nombre correcto!!!)



Como diría Pistachón Zigzag "entendido y anotado", la próxima vez que haga tremendo papelón/que la riegue/que meta la pata, si se trata de jamoncitos serán las primeras en mi lista de envíos niñas .

Nota: Pero no conozco los de "pata negra" , tengo que mejorar mi cultura culinaria primero .


----------



## turi

Tampiqueña said:


> Como diría Pistachón Zigzag "entendido y anotado", la próxima vez que haga tremendo papelón/que la riegue/que meta la pata, si se trata de jamoncitos serán las primeras en mi lista de envíos niñas .
> 
> Nota: Pero no conozco los de "pata negra" , tengo que mejorar mi cultura culinaria primero .



A mi, si son pata negra, hasta los huesecillos para el caldo me sirven....

(quehumildesoy icon)

Saludos, t.


----------



## speedier

*Lo siento Uvita, porque*​ 
*this little mouse is late for the party*​ 


*Pero, aqui tienes*​ 
*Well, it’s only once a year Uvita!*​ 

*Have a great week, and* ​ 
*Today ...* *don’t worry, be happy*​


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Uvita, llego tarde, pues al regreso de mi viaje tenía unos 250 mensajes acumulados y el gozoso anuncio de tu cumpleaños estaba más menos en el centro de ese montón. 
Después busqué entre las uvas de más de 75.000 km2 de vides de todo el mundo. Encontré uvas rojas, moradas, verdes, doradas, rosadas e irisadas pero, sabía que era vano intento, no encontré ninguna que se te pudiera comparar.
Decían en mi tierra gallega que por el día de San Lorenzo, 10 de agosto, el cielo se llenaba de estrellas fugaces, y el pintor daba las primeras pinceladas de color a las uvas. Pues que tu vida tenga brillo y color en todo momento, sin esperar al santo ni a la peana.


----------



## UVA-Q

> *Lo siento Uvita, porque*
> 
> 
> *this little mouse is late for the party*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pero, aqui tienes*
> 
> 
> *Well, it’s only once a year Uvita!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Have a great week, and*
> 
> 
> 
> *Today ...* *don’t worry, be happy*​





Do not worry Nice Speedy, thank you so much for comming, and for your presents, those chocolates were honestly marvellous!!!!!  Those smiles of "Don't worry" are really great!!!!

Hugs to you my dear Speedy!!!







> Uvita, llego tarde, pues al regreso de mi viaje tenía unos 250 mensajes acumulados y el gozoso anuncio de tu cumpleaños estaba más menos en el centro de ese montón.
> Después busqué entre las uvas de más de 75.000 km2 de vides de todo el mundo. Encontré uvas rojas, moradas, verdes, doradas, rosadas e irisadas pero, sabía que era vano intento, no encontré ninguna que se te pudiera comparar.
> Decían en mi tierra gallega que por el día de San Lorenzo, 10 de agosto, el cielo se llenaba de estrellas fugaces, y el pintor daba las primeras pinceladas de color a las uvas. Pues que tu vida tenga brillo y color en todo momento, sin esperar al santo ni a la peana.


 
¡Muchas gracias por tan hermosas palabras Mr. Manuel!!!!!  Mira que todo tiene su lado positivo, si no llegas un poco tarde, no seguiríamos la fiesta, gracias a tí, la fiesta sigue!! 

Muchos besos!

​


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Feliz cumple, querida Uvita!!!!*

Un beso grande
Silvia​


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Hola UVA, 

Perdón por el retraso, (me enteré de este subforo hace muy poquito y todavía no lo tengo en mis tareas diarias). Quería devolverte la visita y agradecerte una vez más que te pasaras por mi fiesta. 

¡¡¡¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!!!!!!!

Yo también vengo con las manos vacias, no sé subir regalitos.

Un fuerte abrazo y que los disfrutes.

Shudd


----------



## UVA-Q

> *Feliz cumple, querida Uvita!!!!*
> 
> Un beso grande
> Silvia


 
Muchas gracias Sil!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Qué bueno verte por aquí  
Besos y abrazos!!!!!!!!!!




> Hola UVA,
> 
> Perdón por el retraso, (me enteré de este subforo hace muy poquito y todavía no lo tengo en mis tareas diarias). Quería devolverte la visita y agradecerte una vez más que te pasaras por mi fiesta.
> 
> ¡¡¡¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yo también vengo con las manos vacias, no sé subir regalitos.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo y que los disfrutes.
> 
> Shudd


 
Muchas gracias por venir Shudd!!!!  Pues claro! todo lleva su tiempo, calma que ya aprenderás a subir imágenes y links, mira que yo en esta fiesta aprendí a hacer múltiples quotes.

Lo importante es que estás aquí!!   Muchas gracias por estar!

Abrazos!!!


----------



## GamblingCamel

*Feliz cumpleanos!** Y **Feliz dia de la madre!* *Y* *Feliz dia del padre!* *Y* *Happy Cinquo de Mayo!*

Is that enough?


----------



## UVA-Q

GamblingCamel said:


> *Feliz cumpleanos!** Y **Feliz dia de la madre!* *Y* *Feliz dia del padre!* *Y* *Happy Cinquo de Mayo!*
> 
> Is that enough?


 

More than enough dear Camel!!!  It's been so good to see you here, a real, big and nice surprise!!!! 

Thank you very much for being here!!

Hugs!


----------



## valdo

Un poco tarde, mas.......feliz cumpleaños, Uvita...!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

valdo said:


> Un poco tarde, mas.......feliz cumpleaños, Uvita...!!!


 
Muchas gracias Valdo!!! 

Abrazos!


----------



## gatogab

*Felicidades *​


----------



## UVA-Q

gatogab said:


> *Felicidades *​


 

Graaaaacias Gatito!!!! Esto no estaba del todo completo sin tí 

Abrazos!!!!


----------

